# petit nouveau et une question



## tof19 (27 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour

Je suis un récent acquéreur de l'apple tv2. J'en suis très content, surtout couplé à mon Ipad.

J'ai néanmoins deux ou trois questions :

Concernant la fonction airplay, lorsque je clique dessus sur l'ipad, la vidéo ne se transfère pas. Seul le son passe de l'Ipad à l'atv.

Autre question, je n'ai pas trouvé les séries dans l'offre de vidéo, c'est normal ?

Autre chose, l'apple tv semble se réveiller (témoin face avant s'allume) de temps en temps. Est ce le fait que le mac sort de sa veille et envoie une info à l'atv ?

Merci à tous pour votre aide


----------



## Laurent Fignon (27 Janvier 2011)

tof19 a dit:


> Concernant la fonction airplay, lorsque je clique dessus sur l'ipad, la vidéo ne se transfère pas. Seul le son passe de l'Ipad à l'atv.



Ce n'est pas normal... Son et video doivent passer... Que donne la fonction Airplay avec le visionnage de photos à partir de votre iPad ?

Sinon, LA limitation de la fonction AirPlay se situe plutôt du côté des pistes sonores. Comme un iPad est incapable de reproduire une piste DD 5.1, lors du stream d'une vidéo depuis un iPad/iPhone vers une AppleTV2, ce n'est qu'une piste stéréo qui est reproduite...



> Autre question, je n'ai pas trouvé les séries dans l'offre de vidéo, c'est normal ?



En tout cas c'est comme ça chez tout le monde en France...



> Autre chose, l'apple tv semble se réveiller (témoin face avant s'allume) de temps en temps. Est ce le fait que le mac sort de sa veille et envoie une info à l'atv ?



Idem chez moi... idem avec la version 1 ; c'est le "fantôme dans la machine"  ...





Laurent F


----------



## tof19 (28 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour et merci Laurent F pour ta réponse.

Concernant Airplay, c'est sur une application Ipad du type M6 replay où seul le son est envoyé. Pour le reste celà a l'air de fonctionner.

Dommage pour les séries...

Bonne journée


----------



## DamienLT (5 Février 2011)

Hello,

Pour ce qui est de la vidéo manquante avec l'appli de M6, c'est normal. En effet seul la prochaine mise à jour (si cela ne change pas entre temps) permettra de diffuser les 2; elle arrivera donc sous peu avec la 4.3 de iOS.

Voir cette news pour plus de détails.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Février 2011)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> ......
> ....
> Idem chez moi... idem avec la version 1 ; c'est le "fantôme dans la machine"  ...
> 
> ...



Eh bien depuis que j'utilise une télécommande universelle cet énigmatique ballet du voyant de l'ATV2 a disparu...Étrange n'est il pas ?


----------

